# [SOLVED] Failed to query TCP/IP settings of the connection



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

I was using the computer when avast gave a malware alert. It suggested rebooting and running the scan at bootup. Did so. Initially was deleting each instance it found, but then I changed to put all in chest. Finished scanning and booted up. Now I have no internet. Here is what I have done and noticed thus far:

1. The ethernet cable on the tower is red, not green.
2. No hardware conflicts noted in device manager.
3. Tried uninstalling and reinstalling drivers.
4. Tried netsh int ip reset reset.log and netsh winsock reset catalog.
5. Tried renaming all instances of tcpip.sys to tcpip_old.sys and letting windows repair the problem.
6. Tried to system restore, but all dates I kept trying said could not restore, so gave up on that.
7. Tried to repair and got "Failed to query TCP/IP settings of the connection."

I am at a loss. Not sure what other info you need. All other computers (like this one) work fine on the network. They are wireless, the one in question is wired. Any suggestions would be appreciated, and let me know what information you might need and I will get it to you.

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Failed to query TCP/IP settings of the connection*

Can you post an *ipconfig /all* for us to review.

Download the latest ethernet card drivers from the manufacturer's website or vendor site transfer to pc with a USB stick uninstall the old drivers via Program and features or add/remove programs. Then install the new ones.

Which pc is it XP/Vista or windows 7?


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Failed to query TCP/IP settings of the connection*

ipconfig gives only Windows IP Configuration, nothing else.
Windows XP Professional.
I did a complete in place upgrade, and still the same issues. No internet, cannot repair connection.

Thanks,
Doc


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Failed to query TCP/IP settings of the connection*

Doc....you collecting viruses again? :grin:

Did Avast save a scan log of what it found and removed? Open Avast, click the Scan Computer tab on the left side then on Scan Logs below it.

Make sure you're logged in as an Administrator and reinstall the network card driver as Cyber suggested.

Open a command prompt. At the prompt type *ping localhost*. Copy and paste the results.

If the ping fails, reset TCP/IP again and post the results or error message. * netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt
*


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Failed to query TCP/IP settings of the connection*

Hey Fred,

This was really strange because I just did a google search for a car repair issue, and while reading the info on the page, all the alerts started. Anyway, first, as to the scan log, yes there is a log, but it gives no option to copy it, etc, so not sure how to get it to you if that is what you need. As to the network card driver, I went into device manager, selected the network card and deleted it, then had it reinstall. Also tried to update driver (but obviously no internet so can't do it that way). Went to the nForce site, but it has options for which series, and I can't seem to find that information anywhere. I have an ASUS M3N78 motherboard, and device manager shows NVDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet, driver date 8/1/2008 version 67.8.9.0. Can I uninstall the driver and put the original disk from ASUS in to reinstall it? If not, not sure the best procedure since I am not sure which driver to download.

Thanks for the help
Doc


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Failed to query TCP/IP settings of the connection*

Download the latest driver from the asus website.

Please don't forget to paste the results and do the reset Fred suggested.

Edit: Please post an *ipconfig /all *for us to review.


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Failed to query TCP/IP settings of the connection*

Thank you both for the help. I called asus and they said there were no drivers for the board. So I uninstalled the drivers for the ethernet, then when it found the device and asked to install drivers, I put the ASUS cd in. As soon as the drive started and it began to reinstall, I saw the popup come up saying Avast definitions were updated (which meant I had a connection!). All seems to be working now. 


Thanks,
Doc


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Failed to query TCP/IP settings of the connection*

Hi doc glad to hear your issue is sorted good work there.I'll mark this as solved.

Now the problem with your son's computer i will create another thread for you as this thread has come to an end, and transfer the second paragraph about your son's computer issue i will alter the first sentence a bit hopefully it will be ok for you and will advise along with others in the normal way is that ok?


----------



## tthdoc (Jul 14, 2004)

Sure, that will be fine, thanks....


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok Doc will sort now for you.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please find the new thread here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/re-browsers-fail-to-open-webpages-618993.html


----------

